# Latte Art With A Art Degree lol.



## frothycoffeeman (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi all.

Whilst battling with my current set up and trying to get some usable mf for trying my hand at latte art I stumbled across this. And there's me struggling with a Rosetta lol.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Good find - amazing!


----------



## frothycoffeeman (Oct 10, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Good find - amazing!


 Aye this sort of stuff makes me realise I got along way to go lol.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Et voila - cold coffee!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

StuartS said:


> Et voila - cold coffee!


Hahaha! Pirates of the coffee bean. impressive cold coffee, but yeah. I'd be happy if I could consistently do a respectable rosetta. Still, it's not the destination it's the journey. So I keep telling myself!


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

"Oh, err, that's pretty cool, but I... I'd asked for an espresso"


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Latte art to me is poured from the jug, NOT using a wooden stick. Rubbish.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea, I agree with dwalsh, never that impressed by LatteArt done with a stick, like bar flair done with juggling balls.


----------

